# finding wood in oklahoma



## ravenclan (Oct 14, 2009)

got my smoker " *snp* " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , got my meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , got my tunes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , got my beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ..............but i cant find any wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..... i need help i would like to know where you fellow Okie's are getting your wood for the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 i have tried wally world , Crest , and even Tinker Air Force Base .

it has cost me more for the wood then the meat i have smoked.

there has to be a cheaper place " besides my neighbors apple tree 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 "

i have a old electric style so it easy to get wood for it but now i have the new "used" *snp* and would like to use more wood then Charcoal.

thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!!!

Your fellow smoker , Bob


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

Try your local firewood sales person. Also look in Craigslist.


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hickory is hard to find delivered.  I found some in OKC, but it's already 80 bucks a rick before delivery.


----------



## oscar1951 (Jan 28, 2013)

Academy has smoking wood reasonably priced.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 28, 2013)

If you need Ozark oak lump, I get it at Warehouse Market in Tulsa for $5/10 lbs. I have also used the hickory from Academy. It comes in 2cu. ft. bags.  It's pretty dry stuff but has never been rotted. My food tastes fine with it. Those "firewood" dealers around OKC are a rip off. Ricks around Tulsa are going for $50-65. Sometimes delivered. It hasn't been cold enough for them to turn a profit.  I just now saw a Craigslist post for you pick pecan wood in OKC. Type pecan wood in your search bar. He has a tree down and wants it gone. Might be a good deal


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Yoni63 said:


> Hickory is hard to find delivered.  I found some in OKC, but it's already 80 bucks a rick before delivery.


Yoni63, if you are in Ponca City , maybe try to give cookshack a call, they should have it at their plant , right next to head country...

hope this might help .


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Also , I have luck just calling the local tree trimmers out of the phone book. they already got paid to trim or cut the tree down and haul it off , they sometimes will make a heck of a deal on it. some times its a win/win .


----------



## yoni63 (Jan 29, 2013)

Appreciate it much, yeah, Cookshack has it, but it's just chunk wood and $$ pricey.  I think I might have a line on some local pecan wood.  Much appreciate the responses on it.  Thanks much!


----------



## beefmeister (Jan 29, 2013)

Tree service companies can be a great resource. I'm puzzled that you can't find wood at a reasonable price. Have you looked in your local classifieds or in the locally produced periodicals given out for free at laundromats, gas stations, convenience store, etc. I live in Bells Tx. and there is more wood around here than you can shake a stick at (pardon the bad pun ).


----------



## rustyford (Jan 29, 2013)

Man, in Oklahoma there's no problem finding wood. Around here I usually make the rounds after a storm and can get all the wood I need for just a little wrk. Ijust offer to haul off limbs from people's yards. I was just down there in Choctaw to eat at the German restaurant. I would think you could ask around and find a land owner or two that would let you haul off dead fall. A lot of orchards will also let you have deadfall/broken limbs. Just ask around


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally found a guy, rick of Oak, delivered/stacked 80 bucks.  Not bad, going to keep his number!


----------

